# Bladder stones



## casey's mom (Mar 14, 2011)

Casey is a 3 year old female pug/cocker mix. We moved from a dry climate to a more humid one in the last year. She was diagnosed with bladder stones last fall and was put on MediCal Urinary SO diet to help flush out the crystals. Her urine is acidic. I switched her back to the GO! chicken, fruit and veggie diet that she was on from puppyhood after being on the SO food for the prescribed time. Her problem came back. The reason I would like to get her off the SO diet is the high sodium content. That can't be good for her in the long run. I give her pumpkin as a fiber supplement but nothing else. She's not a big drinker here because of the higher humidity (I think), so it's hard to get her to drink more. And she will not eat food that has been soaked in water. Does anyone have any suggestions for an OTC dog food that will work for her particular issue? Thanks for reading this and I hope someone can help!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

First and foremost we need to know what type of stones were found. There are all different kinds of stones and each one has a different way to be treated. 

My BRT pup has canine hyperuricosura (urate bladder stones). He is on a special low purine diet. I also float his food in water to encourage him to drink more. One very important thing is to get your dog to drink more water. Will she eat/drink when her kibble is floated in water, not just soaked? Have you tried to flavor her water with a bit of low sodium chicken broth?

Before I can really recommend anything more, I really do need to know what type of stones/crystals we are dealing with. :thumb:

BTW, I love PEI! I visited there many yeas ago and will never forget....what a beautiful place!


----------

